# Top Moments of 2012



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Now that 2012 is almost done what were your top moments of 2012. 

here are mine in no particular order

Winning 7k on gambling 
moving into my new condo
having a hot fling in the fall
almost getting an old flame to fall in love with me in the summer, i failed, but i have some amazing memories and closure that i tried
completing a major step in my career assuring a professional designation
approaching a girl for the first time in my life, failed to pick her up, 
Starting dating again after a year last June
and there are a few others i cant tell due to privacy 

but 2012 was probably the best year i have had in my life. I am looking forward to an even better 2013, not because of luck, because i plan to make it even better

What were your top 2012 moments (Positive only)


----------



## Haruhi (Jul 8, 2011)

won $24 from scratchie card.

worked for 6 days.

did progress with my japanese.

watched many good anime.

thats somewhat big for my life.


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

graduating with an associates degree 
won $290.00 from pick 3 lottery


----------



## racer (May 7, 2012)

Topped my 31 year old bike out at 200 hope to do 250 in 2013. Need a new bike thow.


----------



## tobi08 (Dec 29, 2008)

got a nice therapist
having played all the great games from 2012: Diablo III, Star Wars Old Republic, WoW MOP, Guildwars 2.
Having moments where i felt i could do anything
Quitted the post job and entered a sales job with many young people 
Improved the raltionship to my family and my friends/boyfriend
Became more aware thanks to Holosync
Had many happy moments/days
And finally watching the Hobbit! Best movie of the year!

And now i hope for a nice evening today and i wish you all a good 2013 full of excitement and new opportunities


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Joining a certain forum I won't mention here.
Joining SAS!
Meeting a bunch of people I now consider ''friends'', plenty of wich I met on SAS!
Getting my Youtube Channel off the ground
Finally getting a haircut
Finally starting to work out
Finally got into a sport
I bought a sexy new backpack!
I beat KH3D on proud mode!
I got totally hooked on GW2!
I had my first date with a girl!
I met up with someone I met online for the first time!
I stopped hating everyone!
I learned to appreciate my father!
I had my first hug from a girl who isn't related!
I went to the movies all on my own and didn't feel awkward or weird!
I saw some great movies this year, The Hobbit, Dark Knight Rises, Schindler's List, One flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest, Spirited Away ( I know not all of those came out in 2012 but this was the year I saw them for the first time! )
I discovered what my dreams in life are!
I had an amazing trip to Barcelona!


----------



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

started to sell my art/getting commissions
making a effort to reduce my OCD symptoms. I've been off my meds for about four months and feeling great.


----------



## Laila Taylor (Dec 3, 2011)

Great thread! My top moments are:

I got my driver's license
I drove a 2-hour long distance to my grandma's all by myself
I volunteered at a psychiatric hospital (and LIVED!)
I had my first three job interviews
I completed a cake decorating class with my mom and got a certificate


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

hmm.. my life is so amazing that there are too many moments floating through my head right now ...


----------



## Josie (Dec 8, 2008)

Became Employee of the Month
Got my driver's license (finally!!)
Booked a plane ticket, by myself. Paid for 100% by me.
Went to see my parents, by myself.
Organized outings during the trip, by myself (otherwise I'd have spent it laying on the couch waiting for them to do things).
Got engaged!

2012 was an amazing year for me. It started out rough, but I feel like I've really blossomed as an independent woman.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Being a man *****
Starting some hobbies (guitar, reading, electronics)
Going to New Hampshire with my ex
Seeing my grandpa one last time before he passed away
Making some friends

A lot of 2012 is just a blur for me - it's hard to remember a lot of it because I was consumed with getting better at talking to girls, and unfortunately I neglected other areas of my life at times because of it. It was only towards the end of the year that I started reorganizing my life and setting priorities, splitting my time equally between socializing, work, hobbies, and improving myself. 2013 is going to be even better than 2012 because I'll have developed a more balanced lifestyle.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

2012 was the worst year of my life so far. Not because of anxiety mind you so I guess joining a gym would be the biggest 'achievement' for me.


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

I got a job at Jiffy Lube and I've survived for the first month and a half,

I bought a scooter,

I went on vacation by myself,

I've started training to be a computer repair tech

I got on meds for SA and my anxiety has gone down a lot (especially since I work with people all day for sales at Jiffy Lube)


All in all, I think I've made good progress this year :yes


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I can't even remember this entire year, I've suppressed most of it.

--Lost like 15 lbs in the very early year (though I'm out of shape again from depression)
--Gave NC a shot and failed miserably, but I still gave it a shot I guess
--I think I had a surgery this summer, and it was okay. Lessened my ugliness in one way, but uglier in a new way. But at least less ugly in one way is still something.

That's all I can think of. It's been in the top 3 ****tiest years of my life.


----------



## melanieup (Jan 3, 2013)

I love this thread!

My highlights were:
- I got my dream car
- I went on an amazing vacation in the sun with 2 great friends
- I went on vacation with my family, had a ride over LA in a helicopter
- Made some great friends


----------



## fetisha (Jan 13, 2012)

I was an extra in a movie, commerical and tv show
big time rush concert
having more money this year
got a better car(even though its a used one just like the last one)
went back to college


----------



## John The Great (Jul 23, 2012)

- Getting my foot into the door of the film industry.
- Taking control of my life, both educationally and socially.
- Getting fitter (While still eating a fair amount of junk food that I enjoy :b).
- Realising that not everybody's out to get you :lol


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

2012 top moments:


Asked first girl out
Got girls number
Took girl out on date for first time ever
Snuggled with my first girl
Received hug and kiss from first girl
Had multiple dates with a girl without scaring her off
Opened myself up about my social problems with a girl which could of left me open to rejection
Kept at my job despite depression and anxiety. Working in a supermarket means I work with, and come across beautiful women and happy couples all day, which is crushing to me.
Have actually for the first time in my life kept taking my anti-depressants on a daily basis. Finding a drug without sexual side effects is the reason for this one.
Lost 30kg's of body weight.
Have stopped being lazy about brushing teeth and caring for my skin.(cleanser/Acne Cream/Toner/Moist twice day)
Those are some I can think of. I was feeling mega down with New years, but this thread has caused me to reflect on the positives instead of just the negatives, thank you. I still feel so far behind though.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Hmm, wish I'd had some top moments. :rain oh for the sake of being positive I won £10 on the lottery.... twice! :yay


----------



## LonelyDuckling (Nov 20, 2012)

Everyone has a top moment, no matter how bad their year was, no matter how little it was.

Some people will have made big strides, others more refined or small strides. It's not a competition thread 

Some years I've had to swim through an ocean of negatives thoughts to retrieve the positive.


----------



## Sleeper92 (Oct 3, 2010)

finding the strenght to go back to college when i was struggling with alcohol


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Doubled my monthly freelancing income in less than 6 months. 
Scored a new and very satisfying freelancing gig
Tried out for a dance team after taking two years off of dance...and made it!
After being made alternate on said dance team, I fought my way back to a permanent spot (instead of just dropping out, as anxiety was instructing me to do)
Went on a few dates...unsuccessful ones, but at least I tried
Started planning for a trip to visit a good friend in Taiwan...I'm heading there in May, 2013.
Was asked to be a bridesmaid for my best friend's wedding

Hmm, I guess I accomplished more than I thought.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

gusstaf said:


> Doubled my monthly freelancing income in less than 6 months.
> Scored a new and very satisfying freelancing gig
> Tried out for a dance team after taking two years off of dance...and made it!
> After being made alternate on said dance team, I fought my way back to a permanent spot (instead of just dropping out, as anxiety was instructing me to do)
> ...


Out of curiosity - what do you do for freelance work?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Beginning to stand up for myself, being more outgoing - something people are drawn to.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

rymo said:


> Out of curiosity - what do you do for freelance work?


I write seemingly random copy for some pretty random clients. I like it -- no day's ever the same.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

gusstaf said:


> I write seemingly random copy for some pretty random clients. I like it -- no day's ever the same.


Well that's random


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't have any top moments.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Finished uni (though won't graduate till later this month)
started up learning Japanese again. 
Learnt around 68 Kanji so far (at least the common, more useful readings of all of these) and some vocab for all of those.
Survived the apocalypse on the 21st
Went to Belgium and saw loads of amazing sites, climbed a cool bell tower and nearly got blown away by the wind, ate the most amazing waffle ever :3
Playing Skyrim 
A couple of awesome cups of tea I managed to make by putting just the right (tiny) amount of milk in.
Got paid to write a couple of random articles/product reviews etc. Though granted it was like $2 an article, which is even less in pounds lol...
uhhhh that's probably it I think.


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

'new pairs of socks
wttds'
black eye pea and cheese burritos'


----------



## KentuckyFan (Dec 12, 2012)

Learned how to drive a motorcycle 
Went out on a few date
Got over my relationship over 4+ years
Ran from the cops with friends (successfully) 
Smoked shisha from a hookah. Very relaxing times with friends.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

- Improved my SA
- Got in better shape

Other than that I didn't do much.


----------



## d low (Jan 11, 2012)

Didn't gamble at all 
Started University
Made new friends
Realized what I want in 2013 and set about making it happen


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Coming back home from my 1/2 year in the usa
Passing grade 10
When i told him i love him and he told me he loved me back
Seeing ed sheeran live
Becoming more religious
and a thing that was great for me when it happened was meeting one of my "idols" but now it's not great thing to me anymore.


----------



## sheblushed (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh yeah forgot! Lost weight as well haha


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Good positive thread!

1. Secured my dream job
2. Successful projects at said job
3. Overcame my fears and went on my first real date (now been on 5 in total)
4. Moved out of home
5. Made some nice gains with my dirt biking skills

Bring on 2013!


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

1. Talked more/opened up to some of my coworkers.
2. Overcame my fear of *spiders*.
3. Moved out by myself.


----------

